# DVI-Kabel vom ASUS Monitor hat WENIG PINS. Ist das SCHLECHT?



## Xhan (19. Juli 2008)

Hi,

habe meinen 19" WS TFT gegen einen 22" Asus VW222U getauscht.
das DVI kabel, das beim asus dabei war hat aber weniger pins als mein beisheriges. mitten in den kleinen pins fehlt da ein kleines viereck pins, sodass ich nur den breiten pin, dann ein viereck kleine pins, dann ein viereck nix und dann wieder ein viereck kleine pins habe. mein altes kabel hat da ein durchgängig breites feld an kleinen pins neben dem breiten. *verstanden?*

ist mein neues kabel jetzt schlechter als das alte?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. Juli 2008)

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen DVI-D und DVI-E, wenn ich mich mit den Namen nicht täusche. Soweit ich weiß, müssten die abwärtskompatibel sein


----------



## Xhan (19. Juli 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 19.07.2008 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der Unterschied zwischen DVI-D und DVI-E, wenn ich mich mit den Namen nicht täusche. Soweit ich weiß, müssten die abwärtskompatibel sein


ok, schön. nun habe ich 2 namen. aber ist das neue kabel mit den wenigen pins schlechter?ich habe bisher nur das alte kabel angeschlossen. muss ich unter irgendwelchen bedingungen einbußen hinnehmen, wenn ich das neue benutzen sollte?


----------



## olstyle (19. Juli 2008)

Das "mittige Viereck" bräuchtest du nur für Duallink. Selbiges ist aber bei deinem 22er noch nicht nötig...
Oft hilft es einfach mal bei Wiki zu gucken  :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface


----------



## Xhan (19. Juli 2008)

wiki rocks!  thx bro'


----------



## bsekranker (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab, hattest du DVI-I Dual Link und hast jetzt DVI-I Single Link?

Dual Link ermöglicht höhere Auflösungen, aber das wirkt sich erst bei Auflösungen > 1600 * 1200 aus. Wenn du also Probleme mit hohen Auflösungen hast, wechsel auf ein voll belegtes Kabel. Ansonsten kannst du es dabei belassen.


_edit: Tabs so lange offen zu lassen sollte ich mir abgewöhnen..._


----------



## Xhan (19. Juli 2008)

bsekranker am 19.07.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab, hattest du DVI-I Dual Link und hast jetzt DVI-I Single Link?


ersetze dvi-i durch dvi-d, dann passt es.  habe jetzt das dvi-d dual link kabel bahlaten und das single link vom asus werde ich bei ebay mit meinem alten 19"" HannsG verscherbeln... schließlich war da eigentlich gar kein dabei *upgrade* 

nochmal danke!


----------

